# Will my puppy grow anymore?



## Samson2013 (Mar 27, 2014)

My puppy Samson is 8 month old tomorrow and weighs 72 lbs and is just over 26" at the withers. I was wondering if anyone who has a male gsd noticed how much their puppy grew after 8 month. I know ill probably get answers all across the board but was just curious to see how many grew after 8 month and how much. 

Thanks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

check this out for GSD growth

German Shepherd Growth Chart and Puppy Growth Rate and Weight


----------



## Samson2013 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks mister c,

I seen something similar to that earlier but he's already slightly above the breed standard and nearly at what most puppy's weigh at 12 month. He's grown pretty much consistently an inch per month since 6 month so that's why I posted on here. Just curious to see if he'll carry on at that rate for another few month or will it slow down considerably now he's near enough on the top end of breed standard. His growth plates are still very noticeable if that helps, I've heard on a lot of forums he'll carry on in height until they close up?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

What lines is he from? Who are his parents? That will give you the best idea of how big he'll get.


----------



## Samson2013 (Mar 27, 2014)

He's from German working lines. His mother was 24" and 70lbs and his father was 27" and 90lbs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

He will definitely grow after 8 months old. It would only be a guess as to how much, but certainly at a much slower rate than he has up to this point. That is perfectly normal. His ideal adult weight is determined by his genetics, which will vary from dog to dog.


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

Samson2013 said:


> My puppy Samson is 8 month old tomorrow and weighs 72 lbs and is just over 26" at the withers. I was wondering if anyone who has a male gsd noticed how much their puppy grew after 8 month. I know ill probably get answers all across the board but was just curious to see how many grew after 8 month and how much.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


FWIW, my guy is 9 months old (11/13/13) and is 85 lbs. Not sure on height as I haven't bothered measuring. Both parents are well over 95lbs however.


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> He will definitely grow after 8 months old. It would only be a guess as to how much, but certainly at a much slower rate than he has up to this point. That is perfectly normal. His ideal adult weight is determined by his genetics, which will vary from dog to dog.


Perfectly stated!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Pups grow at their own rate, and they stop growing when they get where they are going. Even puppies from the same litter follow different growth patters. It is therefore impossible to give you a definitive answer. My best guess would be that a dog is not finished growing at 8 months. I had a boy that reached his adult height at 10 months, but continued to fill out for a year or more longer.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

All pups grow at different rates! My youngest has only recently finished growing at 18 months, weighing in at 50kg and 34 inches at the withers. Although from about 12 months onward he only grew slightly.

I think it really depends on the lines and their parents (although neither of Axels parents where over sized like he is).


----------



## Samson2013 (Mar 27, 2014)

Update:

Samson did grow more in fact he's grown another inch and is now 27" at 9 1/2 month. 
Didn't expect him to get so tall as he was always behind the growth chart and was more towards the size of a female gsd. 
He now weighs 76 lbs.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Mine is 7 months 64 lbs only gained 1 lbs in a month. i think he is almost done haha


----------



## Samson2013 (Mar 27, 2014)

Samson had a month where he only gained 2lbs but then gained 6lbs the month after and has gained around 4lbs the last couple. 
How tall is your pup?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

26.5" tall at the vet atm cause he ate half a tennis ball z...zz j could have spent the money somewhere else lol. Ill update his weight in a min


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

He weigh 68.9 lbs today


----------



## Samson2013 (Mar 27, 2014)

I guess he gained more weight than you first thought.


----------

